# Ammo Ban Coming???



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

If you voted for Obama then you are ok with giving up gun rights. You possibly sacrified your right to bear arms because he supports the "union" or some other cause you believe in. Global warming maybe? Funny how we are selling and buying more guns and ammo now than if the anti had not been elected? 
If you voted for Obama and did not see this coming you are a misguided fool.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

From what I read in the paper today, the same thing happened when Clinton took office..... Costs went up for a while, sales went up, and things settled down. We shall see....


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes, and during the early Clinton years we saw a full capacity magazine ban and the banning of several rifles and shotguns because they were semi-auto and because someone did not like the way they look. They put the sunset clause in that bit on anti-gun legislation otherwise we would never have gotten the right to own new manufactured full cap mags returned to us. I seriously doubt that they will make that mistake a second time.


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

alex-v said:


> Yes, and during the early Clinton years we saw a full capacity magazine ban and the banning of several rifles and shotguns because they were semi-auto and because someone did not like the way they look. They put the sunset clause in that bit on anti-gun legislation otherwise we would never have gotten the right to own new manufactured full cap mags returned to us. I seriously doubt that they will make that mistake a second time.



BINGO! Give that man a prize! This is straight off the Whitehouse web site, buried in "Urban Policy". I found it by using the search function for "gun ban".
http://www.whitehouse.gov/agenda/urban_policy/


> *Address Gun Violence in Cities:* *Obama and Biden would repeal the Tiahrt Amendment*, which restricts the ability of local law enforcement to access important gun trace information, and give police officers across the nation the tools they need to solve gun crimes and fight the illegal arms trade. Obama and Biden also favor commonsense measures that respect the Second Amendment rights of gun owners, while keeping guns away from children and from criminals. *They support closing the gun show loophole and making guns in this country childproof*. *They also support making the expired federal Assault Weapons Ban permanent. *


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Hunter333 said:


> From what I read in the paper today, the same thing happened when Clinton took office..... Costs went up for a while, sales went up, and things settled down. We shall see....


The last 6 month have made US History on sales of Ammo, firearms and accessories. Some companies that sell AR15 magazine to the public have back orders of 250,000 units and the is just for 1 company. This country has never had a shortage in firearms, ammo, or accessories like they are having at this time.

People are not just stocking they are buying to protect them selves.

California Pepper Spray Out Of Stock the can't keep self defense items on the shelf. People who never needed a use for a defense item all of sudden do have the need to protect themselves.
The pepper spay has nothing to do with the 2nd Amendment and is selling like free gold. What does that tell ya?
http://www.turnto23.com/north_river_county/18644084/detail.html


----------

